# UCMD, University Of Lahore Pros And Cons



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Uol merit list is online and after a lot of research, I've decided to join UCMD. The main reason is the newly implemented PBL and modular system. Also, the faculty, campus and environment played a significant role in my decision. A brief description of the aforementioned points is as follows, any additional information is welcome. 
UCMD is to implement integrated modular curriculum which is, without a doubt, better than the prof system most medical schools in Pakistan employ. 
AKU, Shifa and some other medical schools already have Modular system in place, so does most of the developed world. 
Their campus is ginormous and one of the best looking in Pakistan.
UCMD has 4 teaching hospitals, one of them was recently constructed in the university and has state of the art facilities.
It's recognized by PMDC, FAIMER and a whole load of national and international organizations.
The faculty is great and most of the professors are experienced and friendly.
Students are chill and the environment is amazing.
UCMD is affiliated with UOL and is independent of UHS which I consider to be a good thing.
Ucmd isn't strict, unlike some medical schools where a student doesn't have a life and has to wear a uniform and stuff.
That's it.
I'm on mobile right now but I'll keep adding stuff whenever I can.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

What kind of research did you go through for deciding? Would you mind giving details? I'm kinda going through the same dilemma. And why not Fazaia? I saw you got in there too.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

I prowled the internet and asked my cousins currently studying in both uol and air university. Also, my brother is doing his dpt from uol and an old friend is enrolled in MBBS so I called them for more info. 
First and foremost, fazaia is tiny. Like, really really small. 
Secondly, they're pretty strict. My cousin studies in Air university and fazaia didn't even let him in. Also, there is a dress code. 
Third, their hospital is still under construction. Not to mention, fazaia itself is undergoing construction on the second floor. 
Forth, fazaia is new. That doesn't translate very well in any case. 
Fifth, their hostel is pretty expensive, and so is isb for that matter. 
If I got into shifa, I would prefer it over uol in a heartbeat. But uol is definitely better than fazaia, that is for sure.


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

Today i visited fazaia medical college. So far they have a one floor attached to air university. They are however building a new college and hospital but the project is massive and may take 3 to 4 years for completion. And yes they are very strict, didnt let me go in without any reference. plus they dont have a strong teaching faculty so far, thats what my friend in fmc told me.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

My cousin there says the entirety of air university will become Fazaia in 3,4 years. But 3,4 years is a long time I guess.


----------

